# PIPA/SOPA



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm sure you all know about the PIPA/SOPA thing going on and I had some concerns about if it came into affect. 

They would block out a lot of sites and censor the whole internet, I worry about this website. Would we still be able to access Hedgehog Central or would it be censored and blocked off the internet? There are a lot of people who use this site and It would be a huge loss to the hedgehog community if this was to be taken away. 

OwlCity19


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

This will be fine. Only stuff that is related to piracy will be removed.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

What about all the ads that people put up about there websites and such?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Those are posted with the owners consent


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't worry about it... it won't even pass.


----------



## lcam85 (Nov 30, 2011)

It better not pass. We have so much to say negatively about those countries in the east that have their sites blocked off by government yet here they are trying to do the same thing. And BS that it won't change to complete sensor ship.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Even if HHC will be fine there are other huge websites that would have serious problems if the bills pass. If any of you value the free internet, please do what you can to oppose SOPA / PIPA. You can read more and sign a petition at:

www.google.com/takeaction


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Did anyone else see that the campaign website of the guy that wrote the SOPA act has a copywrited image as his background? I thought it was a bit humorous.
It'll never pass, thankfully!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You'd think politicians (and people in general) would have learned by now to not piss off the internet. But, yeah, I agree that it won't pass. When it's something that causes wikipedia to shut down in protest and the word 'Google' to be blacked out on that search engine/home page, it's obvious this simply won't be allowed to happen. (For once it's maybe a good thing that large companies have so much sway over politics?) Besides which, economically speaking, this would take the US in the opposite direction that we're trying to go. We are (supposedly) a democracy, and for this issue, the people have very clearly made their opinion known. Even in non-democratic governments, it's pretty much common sense to not do things that piss off so many people - history has demonstrated, repeatedly, that doing so is a sure way to screw themselves over. ("Let them eat cake", remember? XD)


----------

